

Best Sci-Fi books for December - rapidc
http://www.booksumo.com/books/2011/December/science-fiction/

======
datadon
Since that Reddit list of best sci-fi books I have churned my way through 4
novels; all of them have been absolutely excellent (Armour, and three of the
Hyperion saga [just started the last one])

